# 2016 Chevy 2500 Duramax Plow



## josoria (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Just purchased new truck and now looking for a snow plow, any suggestions from people that have similar truck experience please share. Here is what I got and what I would like:

Got: 
2015 HD Duramax with snow prep package

would like:
1. Western Wide out: Concerned with weight 
2. Western V plow: again issue with axle weight

Maybe:
Snow Dogg Wide-out 


Please help.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Get what you need to do your job effectively. 

You might have to install yourself, at some dealers will not put a large plow on an IFS truck.

It will be fine. You will go threw front end parts faster the heavier plow you put on, but any plow on an IFS truck is going to wear out IFS parts.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What are you intending to use it for?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> What are you intending to use it for?


I am going to guess plowing snow... :laugh::laugh::laugh:Thumbs Up 

Sorry Sno, I could not help myself... I know I'm a jerk...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My son has a 2015 duramax denali crew cab and we put a blizzard 8611 on it. It handles it great. We did put about 1000LBs in the back for counter wieght.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Stay away from the Snowdogg XP. If you want a scoop plow go ahead and get the Wideout. More versatility.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Crank the t bars up a lil bit and put timbren load supports in front and ballast. My 16 does just fine


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I always put a little bigger tires on, add shock extensions if needed, pallet of salt in the back, and push snow all day and night in 2wd with a plow that isn't suppose to be on the truck. I have a '13 Duramax crew cab with a stainless 9'2 DXT and have zero problems. Put what you want on it!


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

If the hubs go out on it, don't cheap out on the replacements. Get a good brand hub such as Timken if/when the need arises and you'll likely go many many years before another replacement.
Same goes with ball joints. Good parts will last.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will not say that I have ever done it, I might have heard of a guy that had a bunch of the GMT800 frame plow trucks that hung 9 footers at one time ... but the Timkens come with a 3 year warranty from Autozone.

If you have a "few" of the same body code trucks, you can just keep changing them... or if your buddy has the same truck... they fit his too.  Just saying...


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

And just so the OP knows, solid axle trucks aren't all that much stronger than IFS trucks. The old GM and Ford trucks I used to plow with were solid axle front ends. And yes they were pretty rugged. But the late 90's GM 2500 IFS truck was plenty reliable as well.
Parts wear out on solid axle trucks too. Problem with IFS trucks is the manufacturer gets cheap from the get go, but once you put better hubs on its likely that you wont replace those in the same decade unless you really beat your equipment.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bootstrap said:


> And just so the OP knows, solid axle trucks aren't all that much stronger than IFS trucks. The old GM and Ford trucks I used to plow with were solid axle front ends. And yes they were pretty rugged. But the late 90's GM 2500 IFS truck was plenty reliable as well.
> Parts wear out on solid axle trucks too. Problem with IFS trucks is the manufacturer gets cheap from the get go, but once you put better hubs on its likely that you wont replace those in the same decade unless you really beat your equipment.


Oh man... You didn't just leak that info did you???

Here come the wolfs....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can put a v plow on that like 8.0 or 8.6 i hear to many complaints with snow dogg


----------

